# Detailer's Domain: 1993 Mazda RX7 - an old favorite gets some love!



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 1993 Mazda RX7
Requirements - get it back to NEW like condition and ready for sale

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400 
- Final Polish - Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish 
- Last step - Lusso Oro
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Engine Detail
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Interior 
- Vac 
- Clean and protect dash
- Clean and protect leather
- Clean glass

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6
Collinite 845 Insulator Wax
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Engine
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Adam's Trim and Lug Brush
Adam's In and Out Spray

Interior
Auto Finesse Spritz
Auto Finesse Hide Leather Cleanser
Auto Finesse Hide Leather Conditioner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before









































































































































Auto Finesse Spritz was used on the interior bits with great success - take a look at all the dirt and dust it lifted off the RX7's dash and plastics

















Interior After 

















































































































Exterior
Before









































































































































Prep - Engine Bay, Wheels, Tires, Wheel Wells, Pre Soak, Decon, AutoScrub

Engine - Before


















































































Adam's APC was used to clean up the engine bay

















Various Brushes were used to agitate the grime in the engine bay prior to getting rinsed down


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Rinse

















After shot

























Before shot of wheel

















Adam's APC on the tires and wheel wells

















Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

































EZ-Detail Brush used to agitate the brake dust and grime in the wheel barrel









Rinsing down the wheels, tires, wheel wells









































Pre soak - wash









































Rinse









Decon - Auto Finesse Iron Out









NanoSkin AutoScrub









After all that prep work this is what we found

































Paint Correction - 50/50 shots of the restoration
Much improvement after Menzerna FG400 and Sonax Nano Polish 3/6









































A bunch or scratches on the roof









After shot of the roof









Action shot of the Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES 









Griot's 3rd gen with Meg's MF Cutting Pads and FG400









Results after correction

















Finishing touches
Wheels wells after being cleaned up 









Adam's Undercarriage Spray was called into action









Pop the headlights and we find years of dirt and grime

















Cleaned up

















Exhaust tips - left side not touched/right side polished out

















After









Cleaning around the reg sticker

















Nice little touches to show the owner cares ; )

















After polishing we did a final rinse to remove any of the compound/polishing dust

































A blast from the past, we had some Collinite 845 sitting around and figured why not, so nice results from an old friend

















Afters


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Great save, nice to see Rupes with MF and FG400.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Job Phil :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

That is fantastic :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I can't see a reason selling it now :thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Black standard looking RX7... Beautiful!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround Phil!! :thumb:
Owner must be speechless!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing job there


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work guys, one of the few cars i would swap the ghetto princess for. Great thread

Matt


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Fine work there with thorough attention to details. Well done.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

my dream car when i was a kid. Dont see many standard ones these days

Amazing turn around


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

An oldie but goldie got back its lost sex appeal. Really really nice work :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

thats an all time classic...you brought it back to life


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

great work, that was one badly looked after car.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

A real transformation..I see another car after your care


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Top work,as always..:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Always loved these RX7's. :argie:

That was a great turn around, must have been very satisfying!! :thumb:

Whose is the GT3 RS in the background.....?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------

